

PySide for Android - build and use guide - mariuz
http://qt-project.org/wiki/PySide_for_Android_guide

======
rdtsc
In other news kivy just got up to version 1.6.0 <http://kivy.org/#changelog>

------
bsimpson
This sounds a lot like Flash and AIR:

In order to avoid having to learn Java, you use a third party framework that
lets you author code in a more familiar language. In exchange, you have to
bundle 16 MB of framework in your app and rewrite the whole Android skin in
your new language.

Users hate dependencies. I wrote a game in the AIR for Android beta and half
my reviews are people bitching about installing AIR.

~~~
rplnt
> Users hate dependencies.

If they know about them. In this case I believe everything necessary is
bundled with the application (as is with Kivy mentioned above).

~~~
bsimpson
Either they bitch about downloading a separate runtime or about downloading a
16MB app to do something simple. There's no winning on this issue - your
overall rating will suffer if you build atop a nonstandard runtime.

------
rplnt
Is there a way to use native API? For example I'm looking for a framework that
can embed browser into the App's interface. Or it's done in some other way?

------
dchest
It says Python 2.7 is needed. Does it work with 3.x?

~~~
maximem
Well it depends on how the code is written. But compatibility is partial
anyway you should use 2.7.

<http://wiki.python.org/moin/Python2orPython3>

~~~
dchest
I mean, looks like PySide supports Python 3 (<http://qt-
project.org/wiki/PySide_Python_3_Support>), but does it work on Android (with
Necessitas, Shiboken, whatever is needed for it to work)?

~~~
maximem
apparently on 3.2 yes.

~~~
dchest
Thanks!

